# سؤال لمن يعلم " تحريك بواسطة استخدام الهواء المضغوط " يد روبوت



## yara92 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

حضرات المهندسين/ت المحترمين
لكم من اخيكم مهندس عمل الزمن فعله, شاركت في مسابقة روبوت العام الماضي وحققت مع فرقتي نجاح كبير.
مشكلتنا هي التالي:
كيف نعمل يد تستطيع ان تمسك اشياء بأحجام مختلفة بمساعدة علوم البنومتيك (كمبريسور هواء مضغوط)
مع العلم انه لدي كل ما احتاج كمبريسور يعمل على 12 فولت صمامات اسطوانة مع كباس وكل الوصلات مرفق صورة لدائرة ​Vex Robotics - Pneumatics Technical Info 
System Pressure (max) 689 kN/m? 100 psi 
Tank Volume 150 mL 9.153 in. 
Cylinder Bore 10 mm 0.394 in. 
Cylinder Stroke 50 mm 1.987 in. 
Cylinder Max Force 54 N 12 lb force 
Cylinder Strokes 45 Strokes from 100 psi to 25 psi 
Valve Control Connects to one Vex Robot Controller I/O ​
الموقع http://www.vexlabs.com/vex-robotics-pneumatic-parts.shtml
ارجو من لديه جواب ان يعلمني كي استطيع تتبع الموضوع من على الملتقى بواسطة ال***** yara92***********


----------



## amin22 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور علىالموقع
:15:


----------



## ossama (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز بالنسبة الى تحريك اليد بواسطة الهواء المضغوط ما هو نوع المساعدة التي تحتاجها ولكن لماذالا تعمل التحريك بواسطة الاسلاك لانها يسهل التحكم بها واقل تعقيد ولا تحتاج الى صيانة مثل الضاغط الهوائي وعندي طرق الخرى اكثرتعقيدا ولكن اكثرفائدة حيث يعمل الروبوت بدون طاقة خارجية اوشحن خارجي من مصدر طاقة وشكرا


----------



## ossama (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ossama2oo6***********


----------



## ossama (5 نوفمبر 2006)

هذا *****ي


----------



## ossama (5 نوفمبر 2006)

this is my e mail


----------



## yara92 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*ارجو ان ترسل لي الطريقة كيف ذلك*



ossama قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز بالنسبة الى تحريك اليد بواسطة الهواء المضغوط ما هو نوع المساعدة التي تحتاجها ولكن لماذالا تعمل التحريك بواسطة الاسلاك لانها يسهل التحكم بها واقل تعقيد ولا تحتاج الى صيانة مثل الضاغط الهوائي وعندي طرق الخرى اكثرتعقيدا ولكن اكثرفائدة حيث يعمل الروبوت بدون طاقة خارجية اوشحن خارجي من مصدر طاقة وشكرا



اخي العزيز شكرأ جزيلا لك على الرد.
لا مانع لدي من التحريك بواسطة الاسلاك ولكن كيف ذلك ما هي المواد المطلوبة
كيف يمكن عمل ذلك.
ارجو الرد مع الشكر سلفا
بخصوص ***** وصلني هذا ossama2oo6***********
انظر المنتدى.
يمكنك عن طريق المنتدى ارسال رسائل خاصة 
تستطيع إرفاق مرفقات في مشاركاتك كملف وورد او غيره.


----------



## ahmed gamal (6 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن فيلم المسابقة السنة دي لو سمحتم


----------



## algebali (15 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز ....
نوع الطاقة المحركة للذراع يعتمد على نوع الأشياء التي تريد الامساك بها ومدى صلادتها ( قساوة سطحها ) وعلى هذا الاساس يتم اعتماد اسلوب العمل قد يكون هيدروليكي وقد يكون كهربائي وقد يكون ميكانيكي صرف ومن الممكن أن يكون نظام هوائي ....
لذلك من وجهة نظري الأهم هو تحديد المعطيات بشكل واضح ومن ثم اعتماد اسلوب التصميم ومن هنا البداية...
والله أعلم .....
تحياتي لك


----------



## سيف مجاهد (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
حيث انني اشتركت في هذه المسابقة من عامين فحببت ان اشارك
انا من راي ان تستخدم الحركات الكهربية 
وذلك يكون تصميم ميكانيكي واستخدام المواتير الكهربية صغيرة الحجم dc


----------



## mustafamogh (20 أغسطس 2010)

شاهدت على اليوتيوب ذراعا تعمل على الهواء و كلفتها 200 دولار


----------



## yara92 (21 أغسطس 2010)

لدي هذه القطع وهي صغيرة جدا استعملها لتعليم الاطفال وهي ممتازة جدا ولكن للاسف انا بحاجة لشيئ اقوى بكتثير انظر صور الروبوت الذي بنيناه, مع الشكر الجزيل لمساعدتك
لمزيد من المعلومات هذا الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEHAj3EmpMw
FRC Game Animation 2010 - Breakaway - (FIRST Robotics Competition)


----------



## yara92 (21 أغسطس 2010)

ossama قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز بالنسبة الى تحريك اليد بواسطة الهواء المضغوط ما هو نوع المساعدة التي تحتاجها ولكن لماذالا تعمل التحريك بواسطة الاسلاك لانها يسهل التحكم بها واقل تعقيد ولا تحتاج الى صيانة مثل الضاغط الهوائي وعندي طرق الخرى اكثرتعقيدا ولكن اكثرفائدة حيث يعمل الروبوت بدون طاقة خارجية اوشحن خارجي من مصدر طاقة وشكرا



شكرا جزيلا على رأيك الجميل
في الواقع خبرتي جيدا بالهواء المضغوط اعشقه فعال جدا التحكم فيه سهل طلابي من صفوف الثانوية يستعملونه بسهولة. ويعطي اعتبار امام المنافسن صوت الضربة, مع انه لكل نظام حسنات وسيئات.
اكون شاكرا لك لم تدلني على شيئ عملي التحريك بواسطة الاسلاك, نظريا قوانين لحساب القوى المؤثرة, رسوم وصور للبناء القدرة والفعالية
باحترام اخوك المهندس 
محمد فوزي


----------



## ديدين (22 أغسطس 2010)

يمكن استعمال إطارات مطاطية بأشكال مختلفة


----------

